# 3-D rule at the stake(Canada)



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

*Archery Canada Rules...*
Chapter 23
Shooting
23.1. Each athlete shall shoot and stand or kneel at the shooting peg without compromising safety. 
23.1.1. The organisers shall assign the target at which each group shall start shooting. 
23.1.2. *In Field and 3D Rounds the athlete can stand or kneel up to approximately 1m in any direction beside or 
behind the shooting peg, taking into consideration the condition of the terrain. In exceptional 
circumstances a Judge may give permission to shoot from outside the defined area*

*OAA Rules...*
11.6.3 [Outdoor only] When shooting, the shooter must touch the stake with a portion of
his/her body.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

All depends on whos rules the host club is following.
And if the club clearly knows the rules or not.
If there is an obstruction I move.
It's not worth crashing a good arrow


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

again whom ever sets course up might be taller or shorter or left or right handed.. so pegs can vary for each shooter. safety is a factor...and its for a 3 dollar medal.. so enjoy... and as ******* posted different from archery Canada and oaa...


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> again whom ever sets course up might be taller or shorter or left or right handed.. so pegs can vary for each shooter. safety is a factor...and its for a 3 dollar medal.. so enjoy... and as ******* posted different from archery Canada and oaa...


Is oaa Ontario archery Association?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Not an "archery association", but an Association of Archers. Much classier.

We are a rebel group that follows its own rules. We march to a different drummer.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I had to laugh at that one stash ..


----------

